# LIghtweight XC frame that won't break the bank?



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

What's the best deal going for a light weight hard tail frame for a budget weight weenie build? I don't race, just a weekend rider, so I don't anything super high-end. I haven't decided between single speed or 1X9, but haven't convinced myself that I will like single speed yet.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

ebay buddy! those carbon frames on there can go sub $300.. they will be a good weight too!


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

facelessfools said:


> ebay buddy! those carbon frames on there can go sub $300.. they will be a good weight too!


I was looking at those, but wasn't sure if they were reliable or not. The price is tempting and the weights seem to be between 1200g-1300g, which would be a nice weight savings over my current Hard Rock frame (about 2 lbs I think). I worry about buying a no name carbon frame, just don't want it to crack after 2 rides and I'm out $300.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

Keep an eye out for older specialized frames on ebay. 
I've seen some nice stumpjumber and s-works hardtails that are a few years old sell for 200-$400.
I snagged a felt hardtail a few weeks ago @ 1360g for under $300.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sette Serum. light, cheap, and have a pretty good warranty (5years)!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You're thinking the wrong way about $300 carbon frames, they're disposable at that price, reliable or not, you could buy 4-5 of them for the cost of one brand name carbon frame. Even the crash replacement price on a brand name carbon frame is likely over $1000. 

Some of those name brand frames are likely coming out of the same plant as the cheapies. But not all carbon frames are created the same, more advanced engineering produces different ride quality and stiffness, so they might be light but they might not be as good as a $1800 name brand carbon frame with particular engineered properties. 

Same applies to cheap alloy hardtails, not all tubesets or frame designs are created the same, so you're getting the same bag of variables with lower priced alloy frames.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=536473
rocky said it well! but here's a plethora of pages on "the bay bikes"


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I've seen some crazy prices on PinkBike for new old frames. Like a Rocky Vertex for 300 dollars.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/766859/

I'm not selling the bike. I may not have even read the listing properly but there's deals out there if you look around.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Vertex is a pretty stiff and responsive frame too. $300 each is not a bad price, the 7005 frames were about $900 new. Too bad it's not the scandium Team frame, those are stiff and still a very comfy ride.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, it's a nice frame. Seemed like a good price to me but I don't really shop online for deals. The OP should even check his local stores, might find a deal on last years bikes.


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

limba said:


> I've some some crazy prices on PinkBike for new old frames. Like a Rocky Vertex for 300 dollars.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/766859/
> 
> I'm not selling the bike. I may not have even read the listing properly but there's deals out there if you look around.


Any idea of the weight of the RM Vertex frame? I can't seem to find any weight specs en it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

A medium alloy frame will be in the 3.4 pound range. The scandium version would have been about 3.2 pounds.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Yeah, scandium would be a great choice for cheap and light. Rocky, Salsa, Kona, Voodoo, etc all had nice scandium frames just a few years ago. Like I said, I didn't search, I just noticed the Rocky when I browsed that site. You can find great deals if you're patient.


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

This frame is a little more, but the ad claims 1020g +-40g. I wonder how the frame feels with respect to geometry, though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Full-Carbon...7763534?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2c5cef8ace

What's the difference between the 3K carbon weave, and the 12K carbon weave?


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a PedalForce carbon HT. 
Rides wayyyy better than my 04 stumpjumper HT. Geometry is perfect. Approx 1300g (large). I had it down to 15lbs geared, disc, with trigon rigid fork. Fox F80 on it now. Been riding/racing it hard for 3 years, handles rocky abuse well. Bought for $300 new. 
I can show you pics if you like. 
If $ was no factor I would get a Scott, but for the price these cant be beat.


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

jthurd said:


> I have a PedalForce carbon HT.
> Rides wayyyy better than my 04 stumpjumper HT. Geometry is perfect. Approx 1300g (large). I had it down to 15lbs geared, disc, with trigon rigid fork. Fox F80 on it now. Been riding/racing it hard for 3 years, handles rocky abuse well. Bought for $300 new.
> I can show you pics if you like.
> If $ was no factor I would get a Scott, but for the price these cant be beat.


I'd like to see some pics. Where did you get it for that price? I can't find anyone selling them that cheap. They look just like the no-name carbon frames on Ebay, are they the same?


----------



## bobvonken (Apr 18, 2011)

*That Frame is a Deng Fu*

You can google their website. I'm thinking about a chinese carbon frame myself. Hong Fu, Deng Fu, or Gotobike are three you may want to look at


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Not sure if this is what you'd call cheap, the on-one 456 carbon hardtail. Designed to handle long travel forks so should hold up pretty well!
Starts at £300
http://www.on-one.co.uk/c/q/frames/mountain-bike-frames


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

voodoo sobo


----------



## stig (Jan 20, 2004)

DirtyR said:


> This frame is a little more, but the ad claims 1020g +-40g. I wonder how the frame feels with respect to geometry, though.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Full-Carbon...7763534?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item2c5cef8ace


I have the Hong-Fu version of the FM016 in matte black and am quite happy. (three races and three podium finishes so far this year) It is a bit heavier than 1020g. My Medium frame was 1150g. If you buy one grab a headset & spare derailleur hanger to save headaches down the road.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

giant xtc alloy frame


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

I think I'm going to go with this frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Full-Carbo...5810553?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199fc76f9

I like the curves on the frame, and the cables route under the top tube instead of on top. It looks like the only think I'll have to buy is a seat post. Everything else should swap over from my current frame.


----------



## jthurd (Oct 4, 2006)

Sorry, not the best picture. 
Picked it up new for $300 on CL....
Very quick, responsive ride, especially with the Trigon fork.
As it sits 16.5lbs (training wheelset + 2.55 weirwolf LT's)

EDIT: added a couple pics, the SS pic is from weightweenies- I think the bike is 13lbs or something silly.


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what they mean by "internal headset" on this frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Full-Carbo...5810553?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199fc76f9

I've got this headset on my current frame:

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HS288A00-Woodman+Axis+Sl+Comp+Headset.aspx

Will it work?


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

DirtyR said:


> Does anyone know what they mean by "internal headset" on this frame:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Full-Carbo...5810553?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199fc76f9
> 
> ...


no it won't work-

and honestly i'd think about it real hard before buying that frame...


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

voodoo5 said:


> and honestly i'd think about it real hard before buying that frame...


How come?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The $300 vertex on pinkbike is actually a listing from probably the largest rocky mountain dealer in canada and the #1 dealer rocky contacts when they have clearout inventory to move. Last winter they bought out rocky's ENTIRE collection of returned team bikes, demo fleet units, and all the returns from other dealers for shipping damages/blemishes and such that sometimes occur.

It was probably a quarter million dollars plus sale in one go. You can get the frames even cheaper from them if you're local and you simply go into the store and ask for the price they list them at on ebay (which is down to around $236 cdn now) since you'll save the shipping charge. They have the vertex's in blue, red/black, and red/white paint schemes. They also have element 70 frames and slayer sxc frames for about $755 cdn.

This is what they have listed currently...

http://shop.ebay.ca/nomade20000/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

DirtyR said:


> Does anyone know what they mean by "internal headset" on this frame:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/2011-Full-Carbo...5810553?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item5199fc76f9
> 
> ...


Without a clearer photo showing the inside of the headtube, its probably the zero stack / semi-intergrated type where the cups are pressed inside the headtube and then the bearings slip into the cups. An intergrated headset setup has machined areas that accept the bearings directly into the headtube without any sort of press-fit being involved, but there are now at least FIVE different bearing standards for those so its rather annoying when you have frames using them.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

DirtyR said:


> How come?


Ignore him, he knows next to nothing. Those $289 frames are fine.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> Ignore him, he knows next to nothing. Those $289 frames are fine.


no need to insult anyone. thanks


----------



## DirtyR (Dec 17, 2010)

I went ahead an ordered the eBay carbon frame I linked above. I'll figure out what headset it takes when gets here. I'll post pics when I get it all together.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

voodoo5 said:


> no need to insult anyone. thanks


No need to tell someone not to buy a frame without providing any reasoning or facts to back it up.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

The sette serum frame is $600 with a 5yr warranty.


----------

